# Its official...



## erock (Nov 19, 2010)

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=5827054

Boise State to face Georgia in '11

    * Email
    * Print
    * Comments38

Associated Press

ATHENS, Ga. -- Boise State will open next season against Georgia in the Georgia Dome.

Chick-fil-A Bowl president Gary Stokan said Friday the game will be played on Sept. 3, 2011, and be televised by ESPN or ABC.

The Chick-fil-A Bowl committee organizes the annual season kickoff game. The 2011 game will be the first that does not match a Southeastern Conference team against an Atlantic Coast Conference team.

The committee also announced Boise State will face Mississippi in the 2014 opening game at the Georgia Dome.

Boise State is replacing Louisville on Georgia's 2011 schedule. Stokan says the Chick-fil-A Bowl and ESPN are paying Louisville a $600,000 buyout "to make that (Boise State-Georgia) game happen."


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 19, 2010)

Boise by 10.   


Just saying...

Cant wait.....


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 19, 2010)

Are they gonna paint the Dome Turf blue? LOL


----------



## erock (Nov 19, 2010)

Cant wait for this one. I just joined the Boise State fourm..lol


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 19, 2010)

Let's hope it ends up like this one... Man, Shockley was a talent!!!!

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Syu8jx_BA94?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Syu8jx_BA94?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 19, 2010)

Oh boy..  

be a black eye for the SEC.. .. I can hear the media now.


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 19, 2010)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Oh boy..
> 
> be a black eye for the SEC.. .. I can hear the media now.



Nah, all of the probation and corruption out of the great state of Alabama has given us all of the black eyes we need over the past 20 years...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 19, 2010)

Murray is going to have a field day. I'm calling it now. UGA all the way in '11!!!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 19, 2010)

The game that UGAy realizes they are once again playing for next year !!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 19, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> The game that UGAy realizes they are once again playing for next year !!!



You mean like Tech's Kansas game this year?


----------



## centerc (Nov 19, 2010)

Dumb idea, this will be the game that gets CMR fired .


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 19, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> The game that UGAy realizes they are once again playing for next year !!!



I'm curious to know what your your predictions are for this years game. UGA has one of the worst records in years so how bad yall gonna beat us? Do tell my brother!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 19, 2010)

centerc said:


> Dumb idea, this will be the game that gets CMR fired .



Nah the taters will be reloading next year. McGarity aint no idiot!


----------



## centerc (Nov 19, 2010)

CMR has a bad record in big games


----------



## Wacenturion (Nov 19, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> Are they gonna paint the Dome Turf blue? LOL



I heard half and half since neutral site...lol.


----------



## Wacenturion (Nov 19, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> Let's hope it ends up like this one... Man, Shockley was a talent!!!!
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Syu8jx_BA94?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Syu8jx_BA94?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>




Geez....give it up....not the same coached team....Petersen took over in 06'.  You guys...nice try.


----------



## Wacenturion (Nov 19, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> Nah the taters will be reloading next year. McGarity aint no idiot!




Not reloading....only 7 starting seniors this year.  Kellen Moore and crew return....still loaded.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 19, 2010)

Wacenturion said:


> I heard half and half since neutral site...lol.



Maybe Blue Every 10 Yards?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2010)

Wacenturion said:


> Not reloading....only 7 starting seniors this year.  Kellen Moore and crew return....still loaded.



Loaded for Fresno St...........


----------



## Wacenturion (Nov 20, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> Loaded for Fresno St...........



Yeah like in 51-0, first Fresno shutout since Nov.1998...12 years.  Gave up 125 yards total to Fresno, with 45 of those coming on the last drive against 3rd and 4th team, while putting up 516.  Kellen 4 TD's, 331 yards in the air.

If it wasn't for some miscues due to 37 degree coldness and showers it would have been 60 plus.

For your viewing pleasure, since it was late back there.......

http://espn.go.com/blog/ncfnation/post/_/id/33244/video-boise-state-blanks-fresno-51-0


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2010)

Wacenturion said:


> Yeah like in 51-0, first Fresno shutout since Nov.1998...12 years.  Gave up 125 yards total to Fresno, with 45 of those coming on the last drive against 3rd and 4th team, while putting up 516.  Kellen 4 TD's, 331 yards in the air.
> 
> If it wasn't for some miscues due to 37 degree coldness and showers it would have been 60 plus.
> 
> ...


I actually watched the last half of the game! It was a beat down. Congrats a huge win!! Looks like yall are in great shape for a great bowl! Listen i'm not going to tell you that anything can happen in college FB! All i'm saying is Fresno st. This scheld. speaks for itself!


Date  Opponent  BSU Rank  Opp Rank  Location  Time (MST)  Results  Media  
  Mon, Sep 06   Virginia Tech  5  6  at Fed Ex Field    6:00 pm  33 - 30 (W) 
 ESPN 

  Sat, Sep 18   Wyoming  3  -  at Laramie, WY    6:00 pm  51 - 6 (W) 
 CBS College Sports 

  Sat, Sep 25   Oregon State  3  24  Bronco Stadium    6:00 pm  37 - 24 (W) 
 ABC/ESPN 

  Sat, Oct 02   New Mexico State *  3  -  at Las Cruces, NM    6:00 pm  59 - 0 (W) 
 KTVB 

  Sat, Oct 09   Toledo  4  -  Bronco Stadium    6:00 pm  57 - 14 (W) 
 KTVB 

  Sat, Oct 16   San Jose State *  2  -  at San Jose, CA    6:00 pm  48 - 0 (W) 
 KTVB 

  Tue, Oct 26   Louisiana Tech *  2  -  Bronco Stadium    6:00 pm  49 - 20 (W) 
 ESPN 2 

  Sat, Nov 06   Hawai'i *  4  -  Bronco Stadium    1:30 pm  42 - 7 (W) 
 ESPNU 

  Fri, Nov 12   Idaho *  -  -  at Moscow, ID    7:00 pm  52 - 14 (W) 
 ESPN 2 

  Fri, Nov 19   Fresno State *  -  -  Bronco Stadium    7:30 pm  
 ESPN 2 

  Fri, Nov 26   Nevada *  -  -  at Reno, NV    8:15 pm  
 ESPN2 

  Sat, Dec 04   Utah State *  -  -  Bronco Stadium    1:00 pm  
 KTVB 


* Conference Games


----------



## Wacenturion (Nov 20, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> I actually watched the last half of the game! It was a beat down. Congrats a huge win!! Looks like yall are in great shape for a great bowl! Listen i'm not going to tell you that anything can happen in college FB! All i'm saying is Fresno st. This scheld. speaks for itself!
> 
> 
> Date  Opponent  BSU Rank  Opp Rank  Location  Time (MST)  Results  Media
> ...




I hear what you are saying as others always say the same.  What you have to do though in this case is look at the team...not the conference or schedule.  Are they important...absolutely, but, not always the determining factor.

This Boise team can play with anyone...absolute fact.  Here's a good read.......I think it says it all.


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...boise-state-the-best-team-in-college-football


----------



## dark horse (Nov 20, 2010)

Kudos to UGA for playing them.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> You mean like Tech's Kansas game this year?



Yes, kinda puts you in a Colorado state of mind!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> I'm curious to know what your your predictions are for this years game. UGA has one of the worst records in years so how bad yall gonna beat us? Do tell my brother!



Huge coin toss !


----------



## Crooked Stick (Nov 20, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Boise by 10.
> 
> 
> Just saying...
> ...



I'll take it. What you want to put on the line?????????


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 20, 2010)

Time to put your money where your mouth is boys...


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 20, 2010)

Crooked Stick said:


> I'll take it. What you want to put on the line?????????



LOL.  Hope you saw the sarcasm in my post.  No way I would pick Boise over the Dawgs..  

Boise will end up playing LSU or Auburn in a bowl game this year so Georgia will not get the first shot.  LOL

Make no mistake, it will not be like playing Virginia Tech.  It will be for real


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 20, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> LOL.  Hope you saw the sarcasm in my post.  No way I would pick Boise over the Dawgs..
> 
> Boise will end up playing LSU or Auburn in a bowl game this year so Georgia will not get the first shot.  LOL
> 
> Make no mistake, it will not be like playing Virginia Tech.  It will be for real



Boise has no clue to the speed of good SEC defenses and dominant players like Nick Fairley, Drake Nevis, and Patrick Peterson. It would be a very rude awakening for the smurfs.


----------



## tcward (Nov 20, 2010)

erock said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=5827054
> 
> Boise State to face Georgia in '11
> 
> ...



Good thing it is in 2011----we MIGHT have a chance.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Boise has no clue to the speed of good SEC defenses and dominant players like Nick Fairley, Drake Nevis, and Patrick Peterson. It would be a very rude awakening for the smurfs.



Agreed!


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 20, 2010)

What is that Boisie State forum address erock?


----------



## Wacenturion (Nov 20, 2010)

Yeah talk's cheap...speed...Boise has it...in fact Boise has everything....no weakness.

Here's what the Fresno Coach had to say after the game....at least he's honest.

http://content.usatoday.com/communi.../pat-hill-teams-scare-of-boise-state/1?csp=hf


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 20, 2010)

Wacenturion said:


> Yeah talk's cheap...speed...Boise has it...in fact Boise has everything....no weakness.
> 
> Here's what the Fresno Coach had to say after the game....at least he's honest.



Here's what I have to say about Boise State... at least I'm honest.


----------



## Wacenturion (Nov 20, 2010)

Real classy Les...you're getting anal, like everyone else that fears the smurfs.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 20, 2010)

Bring it potato boy! 

We ain't scared of no smurfs!


----------



## Wacenturion (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey Les...you're supposed to be coaching, not playing on a forum....maybe that's why "you're behind" right now.


----------



## gin house (Nov 20, 2010)

im glad to see boise play somebody, next year uga should be better, losing aj will hurt but theres some good talent headed in next year.  kellen moore wont know how to handle a bigger, stronger d line.   i say houston puts it on him more than a few times, its a whole different ballgame when they play a good sec defense.  i say the dawgs win big.


----------



## coggins (Nov 20, 2010)

Houston may be gone with AJ.  Hope not but that's how it goes.  I just don't want to hear anymore Boise homers saying the SEC is scared to play em.  UGA's down right now but stepped up where a lot of other teams haven't. Go Dawgs. And BTW, even a down UGA/SEC team will bring more than Boise is used too.  See ya'll in sept!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 21, 2010)

"piling up 503 yards in two games against Louisiana Tech and Nevada"
Really now...."piling"  yards up on LaTech.


----------



## DBM78 (Nov 21, 2010)

Boise will look like the same JV/Div II team that came into Athens in 05. Just watch and see.


----------



## Wacenturion (Nov 21, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> "piling up 503 yards in two games against Louisiana Tech and Nevada"
> Really now...."piling"  yards up on LaTech.




Yeah right, you mean like all those yards LSU "piled" up at against La Tech at home in Tiger Stadium last year.............


LSU 24....La Tech  16

Total Yards:

LSU.........246

La Tech...322



They were lucky they won.....Aren't facts wonderful.  You might want to engage internet before engaging mouth.


----------



## Wacenturion (Nov 21, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> Boise will look like the same JV/Div II team that came into Athens in 05. Just watch and see.




Yeah right....different coach....different team.  Too bad your Dawgs have to start 0-1 next year.  I personally like Goergia myself.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 21, 2010)

Boise has played 4 games against the SEC.  All in the past 10 years.  They were against Georgia, Arkansas and USCe.  They are 0-4


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 21, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Boise has played 4 games against the SEC.  All in the past 10 years.  They were against Georgia, Arkansas and USCe.  They are 0-4


----------



## coggins (Nov 21, 2010)

Wacenturion said:


> Yeah right....different coach....different team.  Too bad your Dawgs have to start 0-1 next year.  I personally like Goergia myself.



Let's play the game first bud. Ya'll may win but we won't give it to you.


----------



## Wacenturion (Nov 21, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Boise has played 4 games against the SEC.  All in the past 10 years.  They were against Georgia, Arkansas and USCe.  They are 0-4




Different coached Boise team....I'm referring to the Petersen coached one which began in 2006.  Good try again though.  

Somewhere on here I did a comparison to Bear Bryant's teams and his predecessor......it's the same thing.  I won't explain it again.

Hey Les....is that popcorn you're eating?  I thought you like grass.


----------



## Wacenturion (Nov 21, 2010)

coggins said:


> Let's play the game first bud. Ya'll may win but we won't give it to you.



I agree, as I said, I like Georgia.  It's just that when someone tosses a stupid sophomoric statement at me about the topic, I just can't let it pass.

Personally I don't know who would win, but I think win or lose, you Georgia guys will have some new found respect for the smurfs.


----------



## coggins (Nov 21, 2010)

Wacenturion said:


> I agree, as I said, I like Georgia.  It's just that when someone tosses a stupid sophomoric statement at me about the topic, I just can't let it pass.
> 
> Personally I don't know who would win, but I think win or lose, you Georgia guys will have some new found respect for the smurfs.




I "respect" the smurfs now.  Heck, they're a good team.  I'm just not gonna forfeit the win just yet.  Boise does a great job whenever they play top teams, especially under Peterson, but until they get into a conference where they go through the "grind" like the major teams in major conferences there will always be people doubting just how good they actually are. I don't really agree with that but that is the reallity of it.


----------



## Wacenturion (Nov 21, 2010)

coggins said:


> I "respect" the smurfs now.  Heck, they're a good team.  I'm just not gonna forfeit the win just yet.  Boise does a great job whenever they play top teams, especially under Peterson, but until they get into a conference where they go through the "grind" like the major teams in major conferences there will always be people doubting just how good they actually are. I don't really agree with that but that is the reallity of it.




Agree completely.  Next year they are in the Mountain West, and I believe it will be an AQ conference.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong.  Personally I would have preferred the Pac-10, but it is what it is.


----------



## coggins (Nov 21, 2010)

PAC-10 would have been a better choice if it's respect for schedule Boise's looking for. Not really sold on the Mountain West, long term anyway.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 21, 2010)

Wacenturion said:


> Yeah right, you mean like all those yards LSU "piled" up at against La Tech at home in Tiger Stadium last year.............
> 
> 
> LSU 24....La Tech  16
> ...



No need to yell, but LSU put the W in the column.  Bragging about piling up yard against a team that has been a SEC homecoming favorite for the last forty years isn't really something I would brag too loudly about.  And it has been mentioned that BSU is 0-4 against the SEC: isn't that a wonderful *fact*. What was the Boise vs UGA score when they played in 05'? oh yeah...48-13


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 21, 2010)

Sorry but Mountain West will be no different for them than the WAC.  

They should have went for the Pac 10.  It was their best shot at respect.


----------



## Wacenturion (Nov 22, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> No need to yell, but LSU put the W in the column.  Bragging about piling up yard against a team that has been a SEC homecoming favorite for the last forty years isn't really something I would brag too loudly about.  And it has been mentioned that BSU is 0-4 against the SEC: isn't that a wonderful *fact*. What was the Boise vs UGA score when they played in 05'? oh yeah...48-13




Hey you're the one that made comment about the piling up yards on La Tech...not me.  When I prove how absurd that statement was by showing you your own team fell short against them in yards, you change the argument to "we put the W in the column.  Brilliant...you should go into politics.

Enough with the pre-Petersen Boise State statistics  already.  How many times does one have to explain that.  It's like saying Bear Bryants first NC was good but they really stunk because they lost most of their games 3-4 years before he got there under a different coach.  Totally absurd!

The Georgia/Boise game in 05'....again different coached team.  Hint...reread last paragraph (hint....just above this one) at least 12 times so you understand the point I'm making.  Using your thought process Auburn will run all over Bama this week, because Utah beat them in 08'.  Better place you bets on the iron bowl....big money to be made using that football logic.  

Are all SEC fans so myopic?


----------



## Wacenturion (Nov 22, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Sorry but Mountain West will be no different for them than the WAC.
> 
> They should have went for the Pac 10.  It was their best shot at respect.



As I said earlier...would have also been my choice.  But if it's an AQ conference, it will work in our favor, as long as we do what we do best...win.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 22, 2010)

Wacenturion said:


> Agree completely.  Next year they are in the Mountain West, and I believe it will be an AQ conference.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong.  Personally I would have preferred the Pac-10, but it is what it is.



Not AQ



coggins said:


> PAC-10 would have been a better choice if it's respect for schedule Boise's looking for. Not really sold on the Mountain West, long term anyway.



BSU would have made more sense then Colorado,but it seems the Pac10 commish lost their number during the expansion talks....



LanierSpots said:


> Sorry but Mountain West will be no different for them than the WAC.
> 
> They should have went for the Pac 10.  It was their best shot at respect.



Correct



Wacenturion said:


> As I said earlier...would have also been my choice.  But if it's an AQ conference, it will work in our favor, as long as we do what we do best...win.



Maybe they should join the BigEast since it gets an AQ,I mean if Pittsburgh is going to represent the BigEast w/ 3 or4 loses......


Bottom line is if BSU wins everyone will claim UGA is not that good ect.ect.ect....If UGA wins then everyone says BSU stinks ect.ect.ect......BSU can play with any team...I am just waiting for them or TCU to be excluded from the BCS series of games,then the uproar will hit,especially if they play a "Big" school and put the hurt on them....


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 22, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Not AQ
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The big east should be taken apart and sold off piece by piece..

Pitt going to a BCS bowl this year and Stanford, Bama or Michigan State not going is a  injustice..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> LOL. Hope you saw the sarcasm in my post. No way I would pick Boise over the Dawgs..
> 
> Boise will end up playing LSU or Auburn in a bowl game this year so Georgia will not get the first shot. LOL
> 
> Make no mistake, it will not be like playing Virginia Tech. It will be for real


 
If Auburn wins out and doesn't get a bid at the NC the SEC is going to implode. It actually may be one of the times that having an alumni jerk like Lowder will benefit more than just Auburn. He will be slinging millions around at BCS execs, congressmen, etc etc, and anyone else that will listen to have the current system changed.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If Auburn wins out and doesn't get a bid at the NC the SEC is going to implode. It actually may be one of the times that having an alumni jerk like Lowder will benefit more than just Auburn. He will be slinging millions around at BCS execs, congressmen, etc etc, and anyone else that will listen to have the current system changed.



We win. We go,

The funny thing is, we have played the hardest schedule of any top team already this year.  Now we all have two games left and both the teams we have to play are better than any team that Oregon, Boise or TCU has played all year.   LOL.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 22, 2010)

Wacenturion said:


> Hey you're the one that made comment about the piling up yards on La Tech...not me.  When I prove how absurd that statement was by showing you your own team fell short against them in yards, you change the argument to "we put the W in the column.  Brilliant...you should go into politics.
> 
> Enough with the pre-Petersen Boise State statistics  already.  How many times does one have to explain that.  It's like saying Bear Bryants first NC was good but they really stunk because they lost most of their games 3-4 years before he got there under a different coach.  Totally absurd!
> 
> ...



Not myopic at all: quite the contrary.  Most SEC fans see the transparency of BSU's schedule.  The Broncos play a two game schedule at best, and reserve the balance of their season for homecoming patsies. Some sports writers call the conference schedule of BSU "the meat." If the "meat" of BSU's schedule were the diet of most any SEC team, they would starve because there are no potatoes to go with it.  Any team can get up for one or two games and this is where BSU is "proven." They have only proven they can win with consistency against inferior competetion. 
This discussion can carry on for another ten months, and with no satisfaction for either of us. Only after next September, will the water be cleared.  I just don't think the Broncos can swim in the deep end of the pool.


----------



## Wacenturion (Nov 22, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> Not myopic at all: quite the contrary.  Most SEC fans see the transparency of BSU's schedule.  The Broncos play a two game schedule at best, and reserve the balance of their season for homecoming patsies. Some sports writers call the conference schedule of BSU "the meat." If the "meat" of BSU's schedule were the diet of most any SEC team, they would starve because there are no potatoes to go with it.  Any team can get up for one or two games and this is where BSU is "proven." They have only proven[/COLOR] they can win with consistency against inferior competetion.
> This discussion can carry on for another ten months, and with no satisfaction for either of us. Only after next September, will the water be cleared.  I just don't think the Broncos can swim in the deep end of the pool.






Hey....hold on just one gall darned minute.....

We have lots of potatoes!


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 22, 2010)

"myopic"?

Man, I had to look that one up.  Do go using small difficult words on me.  If you do, I will thrown that 0-4 thing at you again.   

Now, where were we again..


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 22, 2010)

We were discussing meat and potatoes.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 22, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> We win. We go,
> 
> The funny thing is, we have played the hardest schedule of any top team already this year.  Now we all have two games left and both the teams we have to play are better than any team that Oregon, Boise or TCU has played all year.   LOL.



Your going to tell me that Bama and USCe are better then Stanford?  Come on Lanier, even you can't really believe that.   With the exception of the Oregon loss, and a close game to USC and ASU, Stanford hasn't played many close games all year.  Their is a reason Andrew Luck is a top Heisman candidate and many pick as the #1 QB in next years draft.  Luck would kill Bama's secondary, and they have a running game.  Bama's D couldn't stop Stanford this year.  Stanford's D would hold Bama's offense to dismal numbers!


----------



## DBM78 (Nov 22, 2010)

Wacenturion said:


> Different coached Boise team....I'm referring to the Petersen coached one which began in 2006.  Good try again though.
> 
> Somewhere on here I did a comparison to Bear Bryant's teams and his predecessor......it's the same thing.  I won't explain it again.
> 
> Hey Les....is that popcorn you're eating?  I thought you like grass.



You post both of Boise starting Offensive and Defensive lines and put them up against UGA's starters the numbers don't lie and this will be Boise biggest problem facing a SEC school. Uga is not Oregon on defense or VTech. Its won in the trenches.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 22, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> You post both of Boise starting Offensive and Defensive lines and put them up against UGA's starters the numbers don't lie and this will be Boise biggest problem facing a SEC school. Uga is not Oregon on defense or VTech. Its won in the trenches.



Are we talking about the same UGA team that gave up 29 points to Colorado?  Or the one that gave up 49 points to Auburn?      Or are we talking about the UGA team that ranks #40 in points against?


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 22, 2010)

jetjockey, funny you have such a chub for bsu.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 22, 2010)

No chub..  But guys have to be realistic.  UGA doesn't have a dominate power house defense.  Nobody has one in the SEC this year.....  Oregon scored more points against Tenn this year then anyone in the SEC, yet they also held UT to their second lowest total points of the year as well.  The only team to hold UT to less points was Bama..   BSU's defense is much better then Oregon's, and their offense isn't too far behind.  Kellen Moore is the smartetest QB in college football.  He doesn't make mistakes, and he makes the right reads 99% of the time.  BSU probably doesn't have the talent of many of the bigger named schools, yet they continue to beat them during OOC games and it bowl games.  Why is that?   Its simple, BSU is a very smart, and very well coached football team.  They just don't make mistakes, and that makes them very, very hard to beat, even by teams who are more talented.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 22, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Your going to tell me that Bama and USCe are better then Stanford?  Come on Lanier, even you can't really believe that.   With the exception of the Oregon loss, and a close game to USC and ASU, Stanford hasn't played many close games all year.  Their is a reason Andrew Luck is a top Heisman candidate and many pick as the #1 QB in next years draft.  Luck would kill Bama's secondary, and they have a running game.  Bama's D couldn't stop Stanford this year.  Stanford's D would hold Bama's offense to dismal numbers!



Yea, I will give you Stanford against USCe but not Bama.   Bama is better straight up than Stanford.   

That is the only team out there that is better than either USCe or Bama.  

You know my point.  IF we make it through the gauntlet, we will have beaten 7 top 25 teams...  Thats 7 out of 13 games.   More that half the teams we will have played are in the top 25.  

Not even you can deny that bro....  

Oregon vs Auburn would be very exciting.  I know the world is praying Auburn falls before then but if we make it, Oregon will have to deal with us.   We are battle tested.  

Should be fun to see what happens..


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 22, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> No chub..  But guys have to be realistic.  UGA doesn't have a dominate power house defense.  Nobody has one in the SEC this year.....  Oregon scored more points against Tenn this year then anyone in the SEC, yet they also held UT to their second lowest total points of the year as well.  The only team to hold UT to less points was Bama..   BSU's defense is much better then Oregon's, and their offense isn't too far behind.  Kellen Moore is the smartetest QB in college football.  He doesn't make mistakes, and he makes the right reads 99% of the time.  BSU probably doesn't have the talent of many of the bigger named schools, yet they continue to beat them during OOC games and it bowl games.  Why is that?   Its simple, BSU is a very smart, and very well coached football team.  They just don't make mistakes, and that makes them very, very hard to beat, even by teams who are more talented.



Partner, you are going to have to learn that these point totals dont mean crap. Every time you come up with a argument that so and so beat so and so by 30, there is a equal rebuttal.  

You never did try and explain Oregon's lucky win against Cal two weeks ago.   A 29 yard missed field goal kept their National Championship dream alive.  If he makes it, they lose.   Auburn was never in the position this year but everyone hammered us about a missed Field Goal to tie us by Clemson.  Not  a word on the tube about the Epic Fail by the ducks at a 4-6 Cal.    One offensive Touch down but the best offense in college football history.

Like I said, dont base anything off the Tennessee game.  It does not prove a thing.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 22, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> No chub..  But guys have to be realistic.  UGA doesn't have a dominate power house defense.  Nobody has one in the SEC this year.....  Oregon scored more points against Tenn this year then anyone in the SEC, yet they also held UT to their second lowest total points of the year as well.  The only team to hold UT to less points was Bama..   BSU's defense is much better then Oregon's, and their offense isn't too far behind.  Kellen Moore is the smartetest QB in college football.  He doesn't make mistakes, and he makes the right reads 99% of the time.  BSU probably doesn't have the talent of many of the bigger named schools, yet they continue to beat them during OOC games and it bowl games.  Why is that?   Its simple, BSU is a very smart, and very well coached football team.  They just don't make mistakes, and that makes them very, very hard to beat, even by teams who are more talented.


I guess Vandy's D is better that Oergons!!!


 Location Time / Result 

09/04/10 vs. Tennessee-Martin  Knoxville, Tenn. W, 50-0 
09/11/10 vs. Oregon  Knoxville, Tenn. L, 48-13 
09/18/10 vs. Florida *  Knoxville, Tenn. L, 31-17 
09/25/10 vs. UAB  Knoxville, Tenn. W, 32-29 (2OT) 
10/02/10 at LSU *  Baton Rouge, La. L, 16-14 
10/09/10 at Georgia *  Athens, Ga. L, 41-14 
10/23/10 vs. Alabama *  Knoxville, Tenn. L, 41-10 
10/30/10 at South Carolina *  Columbia, S.C. L, 38-24 
11/06/10 at Memphis  Memphis, Tenn. W, 50-14 
11/13/10 vs. Mississippi *  Knoxville, Tenn. W, 52-14 
11/20/10 at Vanderbilt *  Nashville, Tenn. W, 24-10


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 22, 2010)

Id still take Stanford over Bama.  I don't think Bama is a great  football team, they are decent, and thats all.  Their offense has struggled all year, and their D has not dominated the teams with good offenses.  Their D can't stop a good throwing team.  The games they played against teams who could throw the ball well, and also run, they lost.   If Arkansas had a running game they would have beat Bama as well.   Auburn should have no problem against Bama, I think they win pretty big.  I think Stanford would have no problem with Bama either. 

I think your wrong about who people want in the BCS game.  The poll I saw showed over 50% wanted to see Oregon vs Auburn.  The next closest game was Oregon vs BSU with about 25% of the vote.  Trust me, Im pulling for Auburn and Oregon to win out.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 22, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Partner, you are going to have to learn that these point totals dont mean crap. Every time you come up with a argument that so and so beat so and so by 30, there is a equal rebuttal.
> 
> You never did try and explain Oregon's lucky win against Cal two weeks ago.   A 29 yard missed field goal kept their National Championship dream alive.  If he makes it, they lose.   Auburn was never in the position this year but everyone hammered us about a missed Field Goal to tie us by Clemson.  Not  a word on the tube about the Epic Fail by the ducks at a 4-6 Cal.    One offensive Touch down but the best offense in college football history.
> 
> Like I said, dont base anything off the Tennessee game.  It does not prove a thing.



If you read my posts about Cal earlier in the year you would know that Cal is either really good, or really bad.  The really good Cal team showed up and "almost" pulled off the upset.  But then again, the really good Cal team is probably as good as anyone in the country.  The really bad CAl team struggled to beat Washington State.  But,  the key word is "almost".  Unfortunately Cal played an ugly game and tried to slow down Oregon's offense by faking injuries and other cheap tactics.  I hate that they played that kind of game, but it worked.  Don't let the Cal game change your opinion of Oregon.  Cal had a great game plan and implemented it with near perfection, but they still lost.  The really good Cal team showed up against Oregon, but they still lost.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 22, 2010)

The three things that will get any team beat is when another team is:
1)Bigger
2)Stronger
and the most important thing is 
3)Faster

I remember a Hawaii team a few years ago that everyone said the same things about:

"probably doesn't have the talent of many of the bigger named schools, yet they continue to beat them during OOC games"

the quarterback, Colt Brennan, 

" He doesn't make mistakes, and he makes the right reads 99% of the time."

the coaching

"a very smart, and very well coached football team. They just don't make mistakes, and that makes them very, very hard to beat, even by teams who are more talented."

But when it came time to play sound competition the thing that got them beat was speed. BSU has seen some speed, but not total team speed, and this is the folly of those brave souls that cling to the underdog. The Broncos are good, make no mistake about that, but I just do not see them beng NC worthy. Maybe they will get their shot at a SEC power this bowl season, either with Auburn, or LSU in a different BCS bowl.  Even then, you may see scenes like Colt Brennan saw in the 08' Sugar Bowl: the freight train of an SEC defensive end coming at him wayy too fast.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 22, 2010)

McBuck

Do you know anything about the 2007 Hawaii team?  That team got shelled on defense all year.  It took overtime for Hawaii to beat Louisiana Tech and San Jose State.  That team gave up 24 points a game on defense and had no running game.    Their leading rusher had 388 yards all season, and Colt Brennan gave up 17 interceptions.  Don't use the 2007 Hawaii team as your arguement against BSU.  BSU has crushed Hawaii the last two years, just like UGA did.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 22, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> If you read my posts about Cal earlier in the year you would know that Cal is either really good, or really bad.  The really good Cal team showed up and "almost" pulled off the upset.  But then again, the really good Cal team is probably as good as anyone in the country.  The really bad CAl team struggled to beat Washington State.  But,  the key word is "almost".  Unfortunately Cal played an ugly game and tried to slow down Oregon's offense by faking injuries and other cheap tactics.  I hate that they played that kind of game, but it worked.  Don't let the Cal game change your opinion of Oregon.  Cal had a great game plan and implemented it with near perfection, but they still lost.  The really good Cal team showed up against Oregon, but they still lost.




I understand what you are saying about Cal.  Thats why I keep saying you can not objectively compare teams game to game.  I promise you, Clemson has not played all year as good as they did against Auburn.  But all we have heard all year is how we only beat them by a field goal.  But we hear nothing about how Oregon was a field goal from losing.  

Teams get up for big games.  No doubt about it.  Thats why I take very little stock in margin of victory most of the time.   Its useless. 

I put more stock in who they have beaten and who those teams have beaten.  Strength of schedule over margin of victory.   

I will take a 7 point win over LSU over a 51 point win against Fresno St any day of the week.  

Do you realize that Oregon has only beaten one team this year that is bowl eligible?   Their schedule is crap compared to Auburns.  I don't care how you spin it.  

I hope your right about our chances against Bama.  Looking from the outside, you really dont know how this game is played.   It is everything to these kids and fans.  No effort will be spared.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 22, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> McBuck
> 
> Do you know anything about the 2007 Hawaii team?  That team got shelled on defense all year.  It took overtime for Hawaii to beat Louisiana Tech and San Jose State.  That team gave up 24 points a game on defense and had no running game.    Their leading rusher had 388 yards all season, and Colt Brennan gave up 17 interceptions.  Don't use the 2007 Hawaii team as your arguement against BSU.  BSU has crushed Hawaii the last two years, just like UGA did.





That team sucked and never should have been in a BCS bowl game.  All they did was get 17 million dollars for their conference and waste a spot that a deserving team could have had.  Same as this years Utah team.  Just a waste of a number.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 22, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Do you realize that Oregon has only beaten one team this year that is bowl eligible?   Their schedule is crap compared to Auburns.  I don't care how you spin it.



Not exactly.  USC is on probation, but they would be bowl eligible if they weren't.   However, this is one of the things I don't like about college football.  Look at OSU for example.  They play the toughest schedule in the country hands down.  Currently, they are 5-5 and 4-3 in the Pac 10.  However, their is a good chance they won't make a bowl game, even though they are a pretty good team.   They scheduled TCU and BSU in OOC games and now its going to kick them in the bum.  If they had scheduled a cupcake (lets face it, other conferences are going to learn from SEC OOC scheduling and how it makes them look better) they would already be bowl eligible and they would be 7-3 overall (there is no excuse for their losses to UCLA and WSU, but thy beat Arizona and USC.. Go figure).


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 22, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> That team sucked and never should have been in a BCS bowl game.  All they did was get 17 million dollars for their conference and waste a spot that a deserving team could have had.  Same as this years Utah team.  Just a waste of a number.



My point exactly.  BSU and Hawaii are two totally different teams.  UH barely made it out of the WAC undefeated, BSU's closest WAC game so far has been a 29 point win when they struggled against Louisiana Tech.  They still have Nevada to go, and that could be a good game, but comparing UH and BSU is like apples and oranges.


----------



## coggins (Nov 22, 2010)

"OSU plays the toughest schedule in the country hands down." You're kidding right, have you looked at what Au has done this year? And Stanford is only above average at best.  Dang you guys call the SEC fans homers..........what gives??????


----------



## coggins (Nov 22, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> My point exactly.  BSU and Hawaii are two totally different teams.  UH barely made it out of the WAC undefeated, BSU's closest WAC game so far has been a 29 point win when they struggled against Louisiana Tech.  They still have Nevada to go, and that could be a good game, but comparing UH and BSU is like apples and oranges.



How about comparing Nevada, UH, Boise, or Louisiana Tech to Bama, Auburn, Florida, LSU, UGA, USC, Arkansas..........come on get real about this thing.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 22, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> McBuck
> 
> Do you know anything about the 2007 Hawaii team?  That team got shelled on defense all year.  It took overtime for Hawaii to beat Louisiana Tech and San Jose State.  That team gave up 24 points a game on defense and had no running game.    Their leading rusher had 388 yards all season, and Colt Brennan gave up 17 interceptions.  Don't use the 2007 Hawaii team as your arguement against BSU.  BSU has crushed Hawaii the last two years, just like UGA did.



Yup.  They went undefeated regular season in the WAC...just like Boise does every year. That and...they beat the Broncos that year 39-27, and were supposed to be the BCS busters of 2007.........oh well.


----------



## coggins (Nov 22, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> Yup.  They went undefeated regular season in the WAC...just like Boise does every year. That and...they beat the Broncos that year 39-27, and were supposed to be the BCS busters of 2007.........oh well.



Spot on.............


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 22, 2010)

coggins said:


> "OSU plays the toughest schedule in the country hands down." You're kidding right, have you looked at what Au has done this year? And Stanford is only above average at best.  Dang you guys call the SEC fans homers..........what gives??????



Do you even watch college football?  Oregon State has played the #3 and #4 teams in the nation.  And they still have #1 and #6 left to play.  By the end of the season, they will have played 4 of the top 6 teams in the country,  IN THE REGULAR SEASON!  Not to mention they beat Arizona when they were ranked #9 and USC when they were ranked #20.  Oregon State hasn't played a single game against an FCS school and the only two teams from non AQ BCS teams they played were BSU and TCU.  Auburn has had 3 gimmees against Chattanooga, Arkansas State, and Louisiana Monroe.  You can't even compare Oregon ST and Auburn's schedules!


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 22, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> Yup.  They went undefeated regular season in the WAC...just like Boise does every year. That and...they beat the Broncos that year 39-27, and were supposed to be the BCS busters of 2007.........oh well.



And you prove your point you know very little about college football!


----------



## coggins (Nov 22, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Do you even watch college football?  Oregon State has played the #3 and #4 teams in the nation.  And they still have #1 and #6 left to play.  By the end of the season, they will have played 4 of the top 6 teams in the country,  IN THE REGULAR SEASON!  Not to mention they beat Arizona when they were ranked #9 and USC when they were ranked #20.  Oregon State hasn't played a single game against an FCS school and the only two teams from non AQ BCS teams they played were BSU and TCU.  Auburn has had 3 gimmees against Chattanooga, Arkansas State, and Louisiana Monroe.  You can't even compare Oregon ST and Auburn's schedules!



Whatever.......all those reporters really know their stuff don't they! Let's check back in after bowl season. (If you care to.)


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 22, 2010)

coggins said:


> Whatever.......all those reporters really know their stuff don't they! Let's check back in after bowl season. (If you care to.)



Great response, is that all you have?  BTW.. Its the reporters, AND the computers!....


----------



## coggins (Nov 22, 2010)

As far as watching college football.........we'll compare stubs anytime. But WAC and PAC-10 just get half credit south of the Mason-Dixon Line.


----------



## coggins (Nov 22, 2010)

Dang, I forgot all about the computers!!! They really know their stuff.  Like I said, we'll revisit this in bowl season if you want to.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 22, 2010)

Absolutely!  Thats why Im pulling for Auburn and Oregon to both win out!


----------



## DBM78 (Nov 23, 2010)

coggins said:


> Dang, I forgot all about the computers!!! They really know their stuff.  Like I said, we'll revisit this in bowl season if you want to.



After Bowl season is when JetJockey has gone into to his college football hibernation the past few years.


----------



## bonaireboy (Nov 23, 2010)

wow...fans from a team that must win its last game to become bowl eligible, won only 3 games this year against big boy schools...called for the head of their coach all season is talking trash about a team that has a chance to play for  NC....how long has it been since BSU lost a game? Didnt I read somewhere that a "W" is a "W" no matter who you play...you UGA fans make  me laugh =) worry about having a winning season and making plans to watch a bowl game before you  talk trash about BSU....


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 23, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> And you prove your point you know very little about college football!



And you came about this great insight on my knowledge of college football how?

Appalachian State is in the hunt for the FCS NC nearly every year since about 04': They beat Michigan, in the Big House in 07' and ASU has four NC rings to prove their dominance in FCS, yet even though I am an App State fan, I have no dillusions about the need to consider then a contentender for the BCS NC: bottom line is App State plays inferior opponents to what other universities play. Just as BSU does.  The Broncos are good for who they play, but the facts are glaringly obvious about their opponents.  Boisie can get up for one or two games, just as App State got up for Michigan, but to be so misguided to think that Boise could last a grueling schedule against the PAC 10, or the SEC, borders on middle school logic.  I never said BSU held nort competeticve edge, or that there were no atheletes on the team, quite the contrary; Boise State is good, and they do have atheletes, they just aren't that big boy, and are not as deep. They need to keep playing the Wyomings, and New Mexico States of the college football landscape and stay media darlings, because until they beat more than one or two real teams in a season, they will be nothing but paper tigers, and the media darlings of the west coast.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 23, 2010)

bonaireboy said:


> wow...fans from a team that must win its last game to become bowl eligible, won only 3 games this year against big boy schools...called for the head of their coach all season is talking trash about a team that has a chance to play for  NC....how long has it been since BSU lost a game? Didnt I read somewhere that a "W" is a "W" no matter who you play...you UGA fans make  me laugh =) worry about having a winning season and making plans to watch a bowl game before you  talk trash about BSU....



Very well said !!


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 23, 2010)

bonaireboy said:


> wow...fans from a team that must win its last game to become bowl eligible, won only 3 games this year against big boy schools...called for the head of their coach all season is talking trash about a team that has a chance to play for  NC....how long has it been since BSU lost a game? Didnt I read somewhere that a "W" is a "W" no matter who you play...you UGA fans make  me laugh =) worry about having a winning season and making plans to watch a bowl game before you  talk trash about BSU....



lil'joey is waiting for you in the tickle pile.


----------

